# Another way to deter phone solicitors or any calls from people you don't know



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I actually had a lot of fun with this. I recognized the solicitor's number on my caller ID.

I answered in a fake language (maybe like a record playing backwards fast with a really odd accent). I also used a lot of dramatic intonation. I never let on that I knew English. Got rid of him real quick and I'm still laughing :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I signed up for the "Do Not Call" list, both the federal (U.S.) one and the one for my state. If I get a solicitation that's not on the very short list of permitted calls, I immediately ask for a supervisor and explain I'm going to file a complaint. That's the end of that.

If I'm in a hurry, I say, "I don't understand" in Hebrew, repeatedly. They hang up.


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

"You're calling from where? Oh, please hold for just a second, I have ____ (fill in the blank) on the stove, I'll be right back."

Set down the phone next to the radio, tune in the local Spanish station, & leave it there...

:roll:

I have yet to have them call me back...

Micki


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I heard somewhere that pressing # for several seconds if there's a delay when you answer, helps. I tried it; seems to have worked. I get much fewer calls now. Coincidence perhaps?

I also tried the "can you hold" approach. It was cathardic the first time but now i just feel bad for these poor people... It's not really their fault.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I record them, then call them back, its stopped fast


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Most of 'em around here always have you on "hold" even before you pick up, so if I get a few seconds of silence, I just hang up. If they get me a second time, I ALWAYS manage to get a "no thanks" in there and hang up before they can get more than 5 words of their boiler plate going...


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

For the really annoying ones that won't give up I use a portable air horn thats in a can. :roll:never seem to get a call back after that


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, I like to pull the ignorant ******* screaming at his wife or kid while the person is trying to sell me something. Don't know that it stops the calls but sure gives a laugh when I wonder what those poor souls on the other end must be thinking.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

1. If its the "Fireman's Fund" calling (Attorney General says they're not a real charity), I always respond, "Oh no, my stoves on fire, I gotta go" and hang up. They don't call back for a year.

2. If its someone who definitely sounds like they're reading their spiel from a card, I speak Spanish and say "No hablo ingles!" That always works. If they speak SPanish, I speak Arabic to them.

3. Everyone else gets my own spiel, which I have set to memory, "IF you act within the next 20 seconds by providing me your credit card number and password, I can give you 100 gold - embossed, personalized pencils with what ever phrase you want on them. IN fact, if you give me your credit card # and password within the next 10 seconds, I will double the number of personalized gold-embossed pencils to 200. But you have to act now. GIVE ME YOUR CREDIT CARD NUMBER AND PASSWORD NOW!!!!"

They usually hang up before I finish. HOWEVER, once, one lady started giving me her credit card number and I hung up.

doc


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Ever hear of Tom Mabe? He is the master. He is a comedian who started recording incoming tele-marketer calls while he gives the poor slobs the run around. An example: the classic carpet cleaning service call. Tom seems really interested and enthusiastic in getting a cleaning. Can they come over right away? Can they get blood out of carpets? How about curtains?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

The trick I use is 
"Sure, I'm very, very interested. As we just sat down to eat dinner, I'd like to call you back. May I have your number? 
What time zone are you calling from? That way, I'll make sure to call just as you sit down."


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I try to be somewhat gentle because I know a lot of them are just trying to make a living, but if I sense them being in the least bit annoying (and it doesn't take much!) I will mess with them in a variety of ways. I had fun with the credit card companies....I don't need a credit card I just won the lottery, I'm rich! Then you really need a cc! No I don't I pay cash for everything! What if it gets stolen? I just make more, etc, etc, etc. It's really fun sometimes!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Our latest game was "How much personal information can you get from the telemarketer?" before you answer a single question...


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Hhahaha these are some really funny ways to deal with those annoying phone calls. I've had someone try to keep me on the phone after I told them more than 3 times I wasn't interested. Thats when I began to get annoyed. I'll take a few of these tips for the next time :talk:


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

That is Funny!

There are good pranks with telemarketers over here at Zug .com Great for a laugh once in awhile.


----------

